# arimidex



## Aaza86 (Dec 1, 2010)

hey guys can ne1 tell me wer i can get sum arimidex tabs or liquid online?? i live in the uk n cant get hold of any!!! i want sum for my cycle in new year... cheers


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 1, 2010)

Most of our sponsors carry it.  Do a little legwork and check them out, CEM especially.


/V


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 6, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> Most of our sponsors carry it. Do a little legwork and check them out, CEM especially.
> 
> 
> /V


 
just placed an order from CEM im quite impressed with the price to be honest thanks for the help man


----------



## cassman (Dec 6, 2010)

i like how the sponsers on this site post shit on the forums pretending to be a customer, its so obvious. i dont trust any sponsers on this site. they all seem so sketchy.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Dec 6, 2010)

Aaza86 said:


> just placed an order from CEM im quite impressed with the price to be honest thanks for the help man



Anytime bro.


/V


----------



## brandon123 (Dec 6, 2010)

cassman said:


> i like how the sponsers on this site post shit on the forums pretending to be a customer, its so obvious. i dont trust any sponsers on this site. they all seem so sketchy.


 Then go somewhere else


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 6, 2010)

Aaza86 said:


> hey guys can ne1 tell me wer i can get sum arimidex tabs or liquid online?? i live in the uk n cant get hold of any!!! i want sum for my cycle in new year... cheers


 Check out the board sponors here bud. The boaders have their own section.


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 9, 2010)

does arimidex solve progestrone sides from 19nor steds???


----------



## tballz (Dec 9, 2010)

cassman said:


> i like how the sponsers on this site post shit on the forums pretending to be a customer, its so obvious. i dont trust any sponsers on this site. they all seem so sketchy.



Call'em out then.  Who are the usernames that are the sponsors?


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 17, 2010)

cassman said:


> i like how the sponsers on this site post shit on the forums pretending to be a customer, its so obvious. i dont trust any sponsers on this site. they all seem so sketchy.


 
my order arrived 2day man nowt sketchy at all about them lol, dint think it wo guna turn up when ya posted this comment u put a doubt in my mind but it did


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 17, 2010)

Aaza86 said:


> does arimidex solve progestrone sides from 19nor steds???



No, 19nor's are progestins themselves, which occupy progesterone receptors. Blocking these receptors will block the steroids.
However, the real issue will be prolactin as progesterone can in turn raise prolactin.

And to control prolactin, you need either Cabergoline, Bromocriptine or Pramipexole.

CEM carries Pramipexole.

If you choose to use Pramipexole, increase your dosage SLOWLY, or you will be in for a ride my friend.


----------



## Aaza86 (Dec 18, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> No, 19nor's are progestins themselves, which occupy progesterone receptors. Blocking these receptors will block the steroids.
> However, the real issue will be prolactin as progesterone can in turn raise prolactin.
> 
> And to control prolactin, you need either Cabergoline, Bromocriptine or Pramipexole.
> ...


 
good info bro thanx!

doesnt estrogen aggrivate progestorone?? i herd that if u keep estrogen levels low from aromatisin steroids like test then progestorone effects from 19 nor steroids dnt become a problem wen u stack them 2gether is this true?


----------

